# 2 Months



## ibanez (1/3/14)

Well, just noticed I have passed the two months mark in the transition from smoking to vaping a few days ago. In celebration got myself an SVD yesterday...man!! I'm a happy camper!! Don't think it's left my hand at all 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Andre (1/3/14)

A milestone worth celebrating. Well done. Enjoy the SVD.


----------



## ibanez (1/3/14)

Thanks Matthee. I'm the ultimate procrastinator. Was undecided between a few types (Vamo, Evic,etc) but after a lot of research went with SVD - partly because I own an iTaste vv3 and am happy with Innokin products. Nicest thing for me -I ordered at 10.00 am Friday (SVD, batteries, charger, juice,etc) and had it at 17:30.. Just in time for the weekend. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## johan (1/3/14)

Congratulations and weldone @ibanez you are 1 months ahead of me. I still get the cravings from time-to-time.


----------



## ibanez (1/3/14)

@johanct perfectly normal. There's other kak in normal cigs apart from nicotine that you can get cravings for apparently. I also used to get (and still now from time to time) the urge, but one puff from a friend is usually enough to gag, cough and convince me. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## johan (1/3/14)

ibanez said:


> @johanct perfectly normal. There's other kak in normal cigs apart from nicotine that you can get cravings for apparently. I also used to get (and still now from time to time) the urge, but one puff from a friend is usually enough to gag, cough and convince me.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



Unfortunately 1 puff is not enough for me - I vape until I'm on a "nicotine plug" or the drip tip is so hot I can't risk putting it to my lips


----------



## ibanez (1/3/14)

Lol!! I meant a puff on an analogue  in Moscow the Western ideas of the nanny state haven't taken hold yet...all pubs are smoking. So I might take a drag from one of my buddies when I have the urge, but one puff is enough to convince me that I have made the right choice and I continue with the ecig. Still get lots of looks though as one of the few doing it. I'm with you on the constant vaping though...do the same. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## johan (1/3/14)

NOOOOO! I've made the commitment end of Jan 2014 - did go gradually down first part of Jan with stinkies and vaping as assistance.


----------



## shabbar (1/3/14)

Keep it up !!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ibanez (1/3/14)

@johanct keep it up!!! Congrats. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TylerD (1/3/14)

Congrats @ibanez ! That's awesome news.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BhavZ (1/3/14)

Congrats @ibanez, brilliant news.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (1/3/14)

Well done @ibanez 
Enjoy it 

and i agree with you that there are other things in real cigs that we may have been addicted to. 
I find i get less cravings for real cigs now. Even less cravings since i started dripping on the IGO-L with the SVD. If i get a bad craving i just reach for the dripper and it sorts that out in no time

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gazzacpt (1/3/14)

Great stuff @ibanez enjoy that SVD

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom (1/3/14)

congrats! i am now completely smoke free 4 months, and I am grateful that I did just once had a craving for an analogue. I am having too much fun with the vaping. And my kids are proud of me too

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Tristan (2/3/14)

Good going, Ibanez and Tom. It only gets better!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CraftyZA (2/3/14)

Nicely done. From a month onwards it get's easier. I also had a puff or 2 after that mark but the last one had me so sick that I was about to puke. This was close to the end of winter on my 2013 hunting trip. Left my pv at the camp and by 4 in the afternoon craving was bad.
So should you tKe that puff, don't beat yourself up about it. But do remember how disgusting the experience was.


----------



## Silver (2/3/14)

Sorry to change the topic slightly, but @CraftyZA, how is your brother doing?
For those that dont know, crafty's brother quit vaping and nicotine altogether a while back.


----------



## CraftyZA (2/3/14)

Completely off it all. When we braai and drink beer and joll, he would take a few puffs from my pv. But at home and work he is done.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Poppie (2/3/14)

Well done @ibanez and @ Tom

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (2/3/14)

Wow, thats amazing. How long did he vape for in total?


----------

